# Morning Pic from Missouri



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

PJ Maguire just sent this pic to my phone from this morning in S. Missouri. A lot of birds moved in during the night.


----------



## Rainmakers (Jun 13, 2007)

Words cannot explain how jealous I am right now.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Im green with envy :iroll: Nice days work :beer:

And I look outside at the low teen digits on the thermometer..... 

Just a month and a half boys.


----------



## WingDinger (Dec 9, 2007)

And it begins!!!Thats sweet, Nice work!!! :thumb:


----------



## goosegrinder87 (Feb 1, 2008)

way to put the wack on them keep it up


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Hats off to them guys and that looks like way too much fun! :beer:


----------



## leuer84 (Dec 28, 2007)

i hope they put the jet packs on soon and get up in the dakotas i cant wait


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

Great work guys!!! Looks from the pics that its alittle sloppy. Keep the pics comin.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Nice work PJ & JD!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Lucky SOB's.. :beer:

Outstanding hunt PJ and JD!!


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

Well done guys! Keep up the good work!

Chris


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

PJ, nice tan man!! Must be really hot down there.....


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

hunted the bootheel this weekend and we did not find anything... 1 field in about 100 sq. miles 4 trucks covered over 350 miles each... 1 field of about 1,000.. thats it.


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

I got lucky and managed to shoot this guy the next day. Banded in Nunavet in 05'.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Damn J.D. 
Congrates bud!! Sounds like it was a good weekend!


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Congrats and nice shot! :beer:


----------



## Matt Vanderpan (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice Job JD!!


----------



## trueoutdoorsman (Jan 15, 2008)

Congrats JD, are you in southern Missouri still?


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Madison said:


> PJ, nice tan man!! Must be really hot down there.....


Maddy I tanned before I went so I wouldn't burn! It got up to 55 degrees that day. Good times and great weather.

JD- The pic looks great!


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

You know everytime you post a pic i hate you more. Did you see the collar and was it accident? You and i both know that pj didnt see it coming in :beer:


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Thanks guys! 8)

trueoutdoorsman - no we were only down there for the weekend

bigblackfoot - I saw it before I shot, I yelled "green neck collar," it was probly a 55 yard shot. PJ wasnt in position to get off a shot.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

bigblackfoot said:


> You and i both know that pj didnt see it coming in :beer:


I kill first, check for collars second. :evil:


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

JD -

Nice shot and congrats...


----------



## FowlWeather Friend (Mar 10, 2004)

Let the carnage commence!


----------



## OhioGooseBuster (Feb 8, 2008)

I am so jealous!!! Save some for us who are hunting in NW Missouri in about a month!!

Thanks!


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

damn i cant wait.

Nice shot JD

Ill be down in the basins in 2 weekends. Maybe earlier if I quit my job. HAHA


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Great job guys! :beer:


----------



## tipup (Feb 9, 2008)

3-4 years ago, we had geese by Feb. 22 in Central SD. Not this year. It will have to warm up real quick. :******:


----------

